# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  برنامه STC .....دانلود کنید

## Harry

نسخه 4 برنامه STC
این یه برنامه ی نسبتا جالبه که گفتم شاید بد نباشه معرفی کنم تا دوستای دیگه هم بتونن از اون استفاده کنن . 
1- به وسیله این برنامه می تونین پسورد بایوس را به دست آورید . 
2- می توینید پسورد Screen Saver  را نیز بدست آورید . 
3- می توینید یک فایل متنی بهش بدین و این برنامه تمام لغات اون رو جدا می کنه و به صورت دیکشنری تحویلتون می ده . 
4- می تویند خودتون دیکشنری بسازید ‏مثلا می تونید بگین یک دیکشنری از اعداد یک تا صدهزار براتون درست کنه .
5- می تونین پورت های کامپیوترتون رو چک کنید . 
6- می توینین پورت های کامپیوترتون رو اسکن کنید . 
7- می توینن به صورت اتفاقی پسورد ایجاد کنید . 
8- می تونین کد تمام کشورها رو بدست آورید . 
و ....
این برنامه در حدود 40 کار را انجام می دهد که من فقط به چند تا از آنها اشاره کردم

----------


## M-Gheibi

جالب بود  :)  :?

----------


## hamed232

لينكش كجاست ؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## programerinfonet

> لينكش كجاست ؟؟؟


منم چیزی نمی بینم

----------

